# Trimming paw fur - help!



## m&m mom (Sep 27, 2014)

I need a "how to"! I tried today but she's so wiggly (11 weeks old). What'so the trick?

She tolerated a few nails being trimmed and her eyes being washed and body being combed but even after a break, I could not do her feet.

Any advice would be much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Wait until she is sleepy. Place her on her back on your lap, gently rub her belly til she goes to sleep then trim or clip very gently. Softly praise of she wakes. You may not get all 4 paws done at the same time


----------



## m&m mom (Sep 27, 2014)

I will try this, thank you!


----------

